# You'all ready for this?



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Well, almost complete. Next winter I'll finish the exterior walls and then I can put my drop ceiling in but for now this will do. I'm still trying to figure out what to do for backing but that can wait a little while too. This summer I will start with the interior with a bunch of big driftwood and some live plants. I'm pretty happy with the way the exterior turned out on this faze.. Next spring you can get the complete picture. This is what it started out as










This is what it looked like tonight



















Next year the place will be finished, carpet, ceiling, pool table, it will be a NICE place to hang out.









what do you think?


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

That is gonna be sucha Nice place to hang out!! hehe Having a party and have a show for your friends and juss dump a trout in there !

Very Nice tankk!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

damn that is crazy... nice ass set up man..


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Wow...that is one amazing transformation. The room looks great, and the tank looks just awesome...it's like an indoor swimming pool. Fantastic...

Rich


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

one day i'll have a setup that big :nod:


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice man


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

One day....









Rich


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

thats badass but the pooltable idea has me spooked....all it takes is one of your friends hitting a ball wrong to have 750 gallons on your floor

when can i move in??


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Uhhh...can anyone say HD BIG SCREEN. You have to ditch the 70's tv. Yeah, the tank looks sweet as hell too.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Soldat said:


> Uhhh...can anyone say HD BIG SCREEN. You have to ditch the 70's tv. Yeah, the tank looks sweet as hell too.
> [snapback]940918[/snapback]​


 i agree


----------



## hiphopn (Feb 10, 2005)

thats dope


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i think you are god, and i would bet that that glass is thick enough to stop a pool ball with no probs, for god sake think how much weight in water it can handle without giving out.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

SWEET!!!
Hey just a question but who did you get those pygos from?
or have you been collecting those pygos for awhile?


----------



## Sunman222 (Apr 19, 2003)

i'm pretty sure he grew most of them out, i think he's been keeping piranha for quite some time.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Nice 1 stick. Great room you got, you must love spending time in it.


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)




----------



## x-drugy (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice fuckin work stick. I can't wait to come over wednesday and see it in person. Youu and your dad really hauled some ass in the last couple days. I think it's time for me to rent out your basement. BTW nick stick got his biggest fish from George when they were dime size. I gave him a tern, red, caribe, and wild red, and obviously the brandti I bought from you. Stick raised most of his fish from around dime size to a quarter size, and he did it in 1 1/2 years. Awesome work stick.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

that is the reason I am working towards a law degree, so I can have enough money to come home, research a case and look at a damn big fish tank in the comfort of my own basement. This is what dreams are made of!


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

great job, you did great with the wall.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

Just a suggestion, now that the exterior is all set(more or less) are you going to work on aquascaping at all? I know aquascaping a 750g is damn hard, but i think it could add alot of depth to the tank


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

the tank is absoutely beautiful!!! i've loved seeing it come along from somewhat ramshackle and iffy in appearance.... to being beautifull flush and set in a wall with the neon (?) lights underneath of it!

i think th ebest thing though is.... now that its in a wall with reference points as to 'how big it is'.... it helps a lot with realizing its 750g. before, because your fish are so FREAKING HUGE it looked like maybe they were smaller fish in a smaller aquarium!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam it looks alot better with the wall around it


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I Like the glass blocks , are they forming the stand or just decorative?
Looks great


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks everyone. I don't have time to answer all the questions right now. I will try to get back on later tonight to give some answers. For now I just want to say thanks. It was a lot of work and took a long time and I am very pleased how it turned.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Here's a couple close ups.










and one with the monster tern up in front


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

looks verry good they are verry big i love it


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> one day i'll have a setup that big :nod:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's what ur missis keeps saying about ur manhood! lol

fukin ace setup my friend!


----------



## x-drugy (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey Stick,

My Bday has come and gone. No phone call, no card in the mail. Let me guess you lost your phone and the post office lost my card. That must be it. My best friend woudln't do that to me.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

x-drugy said:


> Hey Stick,
> 
> My Bday has come and gone. No phone call, no card in the mail. Let me guess you lost your phone and the post office lost my card. That must be it. My best friend woudln't do that to me.
> [snapback]941943[/snapback]​


Dude, what the hell is wrong with you? You are starting to make it sound like we're homos. You know how buisy I've been and I completely forgot. I'm sorry, but don't bring this up here. Give me a call when your done working and your awake.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Stick said:


> x-drugy said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Stick,
> ...


lmao..that not a friend that a stalker..


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

To answer a couple of questions....

The hd bigscreen is down the road $$$$$$$$ I spent all that on finishing the basement and it's not even halfway done. Next winter I plan on doing the rest. Hopefully in a couple years I can get one, but yes it's on the way.

The glass blocks are just for decoration. They can't support that much weight. The load is taken by cinderblocks.

As far as auquascaping it I don't know yet. My father in law said he can make a background for me out of sheet metal and the lazer they have at work could carve any design I want into the metal. It will obviously have to go on the back but I have some ideas I want to try with that that might add some dimension to the tank.

And yes most of these fish I grew up from juvies over the past 3 yrs in my apt in a 55g a 75g and a 165g. They grew like weeds in a 75g I can't wait to see what happens here.

And Scott, yes you will sh*t your pants when you see it all done in person.

Thanks again everyone for all the comments.


----------



## redbelly93 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hey Stick, the pics look great, but what everyone fails to realize is that pics dont do a tank and your fish any justice. You just cant believe it till you fuckin see it. This tank will make your local zoo jealous. You cant tell its 10 foot by 4 foot from the pictures. Trust me this tank makes my 125 feel like a 5 gal fish bowl. the fish are just rediculously huge too. iy is definately bling and a nice piece of eye candy. 
maybe you could do some mob hits to pay for the screen j/k


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

redbelly93 said:


> Hey Stick, the pics look great, but what everyone fails to realize is that pics dont do a tank and your fish any justice. You just cant believe it till you fuckin see it
> [snapback]942159[/snapback]​


My wifes uncle and aunt were over this weekend and they couldn't believe it. My neighbor had a friend over too and he wanted to come see it. They all think I have a problem :laugh: but at the same time they were very impressed. You're right though, the pics will never do it justice. You' have to come up this week to check out the progress.


----------



## redbelly93 (Dec 12, 2004)

Stick said:


> redbelly93 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Stick, the pics look great, but what everyone fails to realize is that pics dont do a tank and your fish any justice. You just cant believe it till you fuckin see it
> ...


definately. it is kinda hard to type with my 2 yo on my lap did everything come through? Alright just laid the boy down with momma. Who wouldnt want the zoo style fish tank in their house. THat tank may defy logic but it will keep you from realistically ever having to upgrade again. I dont hink your wife would let you knock out a wall to put in anything bigger :laugh:


----------



## redbelly93 (Dec 12, 2004)

I should look at wtf I am typing before I send it off. sorry for the excellent grammar skills on the last post. What day should I come over to see the finished product??? Give me acall.


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

thats an awesome setup! i will do that when i get my own place one day. but what's up with the cloudy water???


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

sweet setup, I hope someday I'll have something similar


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Stick said:


> redbelly93 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Stick, the pics look great, but what everyone fails to realize is that pics dont do a tank and your fish any justice. You just cant believe it till you fuckin see it
> ...


who wouldn't be impress w/ a tank like that...please most more pix so we can





















over it...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, what can I say...







That's just unreal









Can't wait to see the room when it's all set and done


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

That is just kick ass right there


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

NavinWithPs said:


> thats an awesome setup! i will do that when i get my own place one day. but what's up with the cloudy water???
> [snapback]942198[/snapback]​


If I remember right it took my 165g a couple months to clear up after I bought it. This is a lot more water. I don't expect it to completely clear up til some time this summer. I'm hoping for sooner but not expecting it. I thought with my daily water changes it would go a lot faster but it's not looking that way. Thanks again guys.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Stick said:


> NavinWithPs said:
> 
> 
> > thats an awesome setup! i will do that when i get my own place one day. but what's up with the cloudy water???
> ...


how many gallons is your water change?


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

look,s great


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

henry 79 said:


> Stick said:
> 
> 
> > NavinWithPs said:
> ...


I do 5% daily with a 20% flush once a week. It's just a lot of water to cycle. My nitrates are still really high. I'm gonna give it til some time this summer and if doesn't clear up by then I'm gonna start thinking of an alternate form of filtration.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

its crazy how the size of the tank dwarfs the big ass fish in there


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

that looks fuckin amazing..... thats big enough to breed piranhas!!!!!!!!.........


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

What is there to say about this amazing tank that has not already been said? I dig the whole setup and cant wait to see it all aquascaped out and such, i have thoroughly(sp?) enjoyed watching this tank develop into what it is now and look forward to seeing more pics. 
What state do you live in? I would die to see this setup in person!


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

BigChuckP said:


> What is there to say about this amazing tank that has not already been said? I dig the whole setup and cant wait to see it all aquascaped out and such, i have thoroughly(sp?) enjoyed watching this tank develop into what it is now and look forward to seeing more pics.
> What state do you live in? I would die to see this setup in person!
> [snapback]942798[/snapback]​


Thanks for the kind words. I live in Wisconsin about 30-40 min north of Milwuakee. If your ever in the area you're more than welcome to stop in and see it. I'm not going anywhere :laugh: As you can imagine I really enjoy showing this set up off. Now even more so since it is finally placed in it's setting. By this time next year the tank itself should be complete and whole basement should be done which will really be impressive. For now I will have to live with concrete perimeter walls and no ceiling but I think I can deal with that for a year.


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

STICK!!!!!!! WOW!!!! i cannot believe how good that looks! i am definitely coming up to see it sometime this summer!!! maybe then i can give you some ideas on aquascaping it!!!! hehe tell scotty happy b-day from me! and congrats on the setup, and by the way, i like the 70's TV!!!!!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks really good.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

im in the same boat as you man....i got a nice tank but no carpet or anything
mine will be finished hopefully soon and i will have a place to hang out as well

good luck


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

that tank is the bomb....


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

jahnke31 said:


> STICK!!!!!!! WOW!!!! i cannot believe how good that looks! i am definitely coming up to see it sometime this summer!!! maybe then i can give you some ideas on aquascaping it!!!! hehe tell scotty happy b-day from me! and congrats on the setup, and by the way, i like the 70's TV!!!!!
> [snapback]943075[/snapback]​


All right, enough about the 70's tv. It's actually a brand new ( jan '05) 27" flat screen. Maybe it's the fact that I got it from walmart that gives it the 70's look :laugh: It'll have to do for now. I'm lookig forward to seeing you this summer and I can't wait to hear your ideas for aquascaping :laugh: Take care Renee.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

I am curious if your only filtration system in the holes in the bottom of the tank. I know you do water changes everyday but between water changes is the water just stagnant?


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

did you kill those mounts or did your fish? OH MY GOD THAT IS FUNNY! totally awesome. that tank is the envy of all on this site.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

BigChuckP said:


> I am curious if your only filtration system in the holes in the bottom of the tank. I know you do water changes everyday but between water changes is the water just stagnant?
> [snapback]943906[/snapback]​


I have 5 1200gph powerheads working as an undergravel system. I'm hoping that will be enough. If it still doesn't clear up by this summer I'm thinking about making a wet dry out of a 55g garbage can or something. I just want to give my undergravel a chance to work first. If it doesn't I'll figure something out.


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

nice set up i one day am going to put a tank in a wall. it looks great


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Stick said:


> Well, almost complete. Next winter I'll finish the exterior walls and then I can put my drop ceiling in but for now this will do. I'm still trying to figure out what to do for backing but that can wait a little while too. This summer I will start with the interior with a bunch of big driftwood and some live plants. I'm pretty happy with the way the exterior turned out on this faze.. Next spring you can get the complete picture. This is what it started out as
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh man, that looks awesome!
I`m speechless.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

...words can not describe what I am thinking...


----------



## myles (Feb 27, 2005)

waw man thats a sick tank, id kill like 50 ppl for that hahahaha. what r the dementions on that bad boy? lxhxw


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

myles said:


> waw man thats a sick tank, id kill like 50 ppl for that hahahaha. what r the dementions on that bad boy? lxhxw
> [snapback]947877[/snapback]​


10' long x 4' wide x 30" tall


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think it would be a good ideal to run more filtration on that tank, like a 55 gal drum.

something like this

:laugh:

dont try this in your tank


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> i think it would be a good ideal to run more filtration on that tank, like a 55 gal drum.
> 
> something like this
> 
> ...


Nice looking pond. Thats kinda what I had in mind. I may hit you up for some details when the time comes. Thanks


----------



## LFSuperfly144 (Feb 7, 2005)

no dam way i'm am so jelious


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

bump


----------

